# Gibts in SB 'nen guten Knochenflicker?



## nojumper (1. September 2005)

moin, 

hab leider beim heimlichen Üben am DB-Trail nen unfreiwilligen Salto vorwärts hingelegt   und bin nun auf der Suche nach 'nem Doc, der sich mit Sehnen, Bändern und Knien auskennt (also wohl am ehesten ein Orthopäde) und nicht nur darauf achtet, dass man alle 14 Tage wiederkommt sondern die Probleme auch mal löst  . Hat jemand 'nen Tip im Raum Saarbrücken??

Besten Dank!!


----------



## leeqwar (1. September 2005)

ich würde prinzipiell eher zu einem sportmediziner gehen, die haben mehr plan ab wann man wieder weiter trainieren kann. ansonsten heisst es wohl zuerst "schonen sie sich mal...". 
kenne nur das hier:
http://www.med-rz.uni-sb.de/med_fak/sport-praev/index.html

weiss da aber auch nicht mehr, als dass es da ne praxis gibt. vielleicht können limit oder kaete dir mehr infos geben...

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Hab dieses Jahr auch schon schmerzhaft erfahren müssen, dass die St. Ingberter Marathon Strecke nicht nur Konditionell weh tun kann. Besonders der DB-Trail ist neurdings ganz schön tückisch.
Ich kann dir zwar bei deiner Arztfrage auch nicht richtig weiterhelfen, allerdings kann ich mich leeqwar mit dem "schonen sie sich mal" nur beipflichten", ich bin nach einem relativ heftigen Sturz an der Bomberabfahrt auch wieder viel zu früh aufs Rad und hab damit alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht, hatte dadurch unverhältnismäßig lange "Spass" an den Verletzungen. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und viel Glück bei der Arztsuche.

Grüße.


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. September 2005)

Hallo !

Kann dir einen Arzt in SB empfehlen, leider ist mir der Name entfallen, weil ich schon länger nicht mehr da war.
Ist unterhalb des HBF in der Reichstr. (der rote Bau an der Ecke mit Apotheke). Betreut "nebenher" auch noch Fussballer (IMHO Elversberg oder Neunkirchen), sollte sich also mit Knien auskennen   

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## wüwe (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

der von CassandraComplx angesprochene Arzt muesste Dr. Sebastian Richter sein. War nach einem Skiunfall  mit einer Knieverletzung mal dort und mit der Behandlung zufrieden.

Gute Besserung

wüwe


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. September 2005)

wüwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der von CassandraComplx angesprochene Arzt muesste Dr. Sebastian Richter sein. War nach einem Skiunfall  mit einer Knieverletzung mal dort und mit der Behandlung zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, der war's...


----------



## nojumper (2. September 2005)

@ all: Danke für die Tips und das Mitgefühl. Ganz sooo schlimm isses nit, werd' aber am Sonntag den DB runterkrabbeln und nit fahren, der is mir jetzt zu heiss.....  Werd' wohl mal die Uni ausprobieren, denen traue ich die Lösung der Probs am ehesten zu...??

@ Einheimischer: Freut mich, dass Du das auch so siehtst, dachte schon, ich wär so unfähig, dass ich lieber auf'n Rollstuhl ausweichen sollte


----------



## nomedoro (2. September 2005)

kindermann ist internist, also für den bewegungsapparat nicht ganz die richtige wahl, aber vielleicht haben sie an der uni eine sportorthopädische abteilung, die können dir dann weiterhelfen. 
der von cassandracomplx und wüwe empfohlene ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, wenn er auch fußballer behandelt, die sind spezialisten für kaputte gelenke  

gruß
D.


----------



## nojumper (3. September 2005)

hmmm, mit denFussballerärzten hab' ich nit sooo gute Erfahrungen...da hat mir doch mal einer erzählt, Knie wäre schwierig weil da könne man ja nit reinguggen.......  
Hab' halt langsam die Nase voll von Docs die immer nach dem Motto verfahren: "Probieren Sie das mal aus und wenn's inn 'nem halben Jahr nit besser is, kommen Sie wieder"  :kotz:  
Aber vielleicht sollte man auch nicht von einem auf alle schließen!?


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2005)

nomedoro schrieb:
			
		

> aber vielleicht haben sie an der uni eine sportorthopädische abteilung, die können dir dann weiterhelfen.



also ich habe dort schon öfter schilder gesehen und laut web haben die eine sportorthopädie. über die qualität der behandlung dort kann ich nichts sagen...


----------

